# Burn The Fat, Feed The Muscle Book



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2003)

*No bull or gimmicks. Just proven information. Get educated and take control of your life. *

"Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle" (BFFM) is a 337 page fat burning success manual in e-book format, jam-packed cover to cover with all the fat destroying methods previously known by only a small handful of the worlds best fitness models and bodybuilders. This program contains all the information you'll ever need to help you melt away body fat permanently without muscle loss and without using drugs or unnecessary supplements. 







Fat Burning Secrets of The World's Best Bodybuilders and Fitness Models 
*click here to read about real-world results achieved by people just like you...* 

Why 95% of all diets fail...and steps you must take to be in the successful 5% 

How to break through any fat loss plateau 

Why dieting can cause serious damage to your metabolism and actually make you fatter 

Why eating certain "good" fats can actually speed up fat loss and increase energy levels 

How to eat 50% more calories without storing an ounce as fat 

Zone and Atkins...why most people fail on both of these diets in the long run 

What the supplement companies hope you never find out about meal replacements drinks 

The bodybuilder's secret fat burning weapon 

How to eat right for your body type 

Secrets of meal frequency and timing 

How to burn fat around the clock - even while you're sleeping

Solid information backed by an unconditional 100% guarantee: 

*Chapter 1:* Goal setting: Set powerful, compelling goals to create unstoppable motivation 
*Chapter 2:* Why 95% of all diets fail - The 8 most powerful strategies to permanently lose fat without diets or deprivation 
*Chapter 3:* Body composition: How to determine your fat to muscle ratio 
*Chapter 4:* Charting your progress: How to use performance feedback to get to where you want to be 
*Chapter 5:* Metabolic individuality and your body type: Doing your best with what you???ve got 
*Chapter 6:* The law of calorie balance and the mathematics of losing body fat 
*Chapter 7:* Secrets of meal frequency & timing: How to turn your body into a fat-burning machine 
*Chapter 8:* Macronutrient ratios: The optimal combination of protein, carbohydrates and fats for fat loss 
*Chapter 9:* Good fats vs. bad fats: How to speed up fat loss, boost muscle growth, increase energy by eating the right fats in the right ways 
*Chapter 10:* Protein: The muscle builder and metabolic activator ??? How much you really need 
*Chapter 11:* Clearing up carbohydrate confusion: Are carbohydrates your friends or foes? 
*Chapter 12:* How to get as lean as a bodybuilder or fitness model using a new twist on the old low carbohydrate diet 
*Chapter 13:* Why water is essential for fat loss, how much you need, and what else you should (and shouldn???t) drink 
*Chapter 14:* The BFFM eating plan: How to design your own flexible, easy, and effective meals and menus 
*Chapter 15:* Supplements: What the supplement companies hope you never find out 
*Chapter 16:* Cardio training secrets for maximum fat loss: Why it???s better to burn the fat than to starve the fat 
*Chapter 17:* Weight training for fat loss: Why diet and cardio are not enough

This is not a quick fix, so don't expect "overnight results," but when the results do come - look out! You'll notice the first changes start to happen the very first week. By the third week, you'll be leaner, harder and more muscular - lean enough that others will take notice and wonder what you're doing to look so good. Every week after that it will get better and better as fat quickly melts away and your metabolic rate starts "racing" like a turbo charged engine. 

By the 90-day mark, your metabolic furnace will be burning hot and you'll look and feel so great that your friends will be practically breaking down your door to find out how you're getting so lean. Best of all, you'll know that the fat loss you've achieved is permanent and you'll own the knowledge that got you there.

Author Tom Venuto is a champion "natural" bodybuilder and renowned fitness expert. 

*click here to read about real-world results achieved by people just like you...*


----------

